# Social options for my wife



## Nomad_Medic (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello, I am looking at a potential job with a two year contract in Abu Dhabi and my wife will, of course, be joining me.

We're not planning for her to get a job so I am looking for suggested activities or things she can do to pass time. Her interests are pretty far reaching so I would love to hear as many suggestions as possible. 

Yes, I have tried searching the forum for the answer to this with very little benefit.


----------



## newguyintown (Mar 15, 2012)

Nomad_Medic said:


> Hello, I am looking at a potential job with a two year contract in Abu Dhabi and my wife will, of course, be joining me.
> 
> We're not planning for her to get a job so I am looking for suggested activities or things she can do to pass time. Her interests are pretty far reaching so I would love to hear as many suggestions as possible.
> 
> Yes, I have tried searching the forum for the answer to this with very little benefit.


Well there is not much to do per se, but I guess once she has a friend circle of her own, she'll have lots to do. It would have helped if you had mentioned some of her interests and then we could've said - "sure she can do that here" or "no that won't be possible here". 

There are various events happening in Abu Dhabi and in Dubai all round the year and surely some events might interest her too. I suggest checking out various facebook groups and a great site called Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup where people form groups based on various interests.

Hope this helps!



Anyhow I suggest checking out Facebook groups,


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are things to do but depends on what she enjoys doing. Beaches, manicures, and lunches will get quite boring for a normal person. Maybe she will be able to find a job to keep her at least sane. Women without jobs tend to get bored, and $$$ is the result.


----------

